# chicken will be cooked by me



## Inglip

An example of an "in verb" The English is the source text. Is this correct?

chicken will be cooked by me for my family when they arrive.
Lulutuin ko ng mamok para sa pamilya ko kung dumating nila.

Thanks


----------



## 082486

try....

Ako ang magluluto ng manok para sa pamilya ko kapag dumating sila.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. How would it be said using the in verb form for cooking though?


----------



## DotterKat

Chicken will be cooked by me for my family when they arrive. (OR _I will cook chicken for my family when they arrive_.)

Magluluto ako ng manok para sa pamilya ko pagdating nila.

If you want the -in suffix to be used:

Lulutuin ko ang manok para sa pamilya ko pagdating nila. (Lulutuin is in the future tense, and is object focused --- _what will be cooked? The chicken / ang manok_) Also, this sentence configuration more properly translates to:

I will cook _the_ chicken for my family when they arrive.

Finally, note that "...._kapag _dumating sila" translates to "....._if_ they arrive" which implies uncertainty. Your original text indicates that the family is definitely arriving ("...when they arrive) or at least definitely planning to arrive, barring mishaps of course.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks!  Always helpful responses here.


----------

